# Gewinnen Sie eine Batman-Figur zu Arkham City in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. September 2011)

*Gewinnen Sie eine Batman-Figur zu Arkham City in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Gewinnen Sie eine Batman-Figur zu Arkham City in Lebensgröße [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Gewinnen Sie eine Batman-Figur zu Arkham City in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]


----------



## Papa (1. September 2011)

*Gewinnen Sie eine Batman-Figur zu Arkham City in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Da muss ich ja  seine Ohren abschneiden, das das Teil bei mir in die Buden passt….


----------



## Pal_Calimero (1. September 2011)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Batman-Figur zu Arkham City in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Ein direkte Konkurrenz mit seine übermäßigen Muskeln, ob das gut ist


----------



## Gnome (1. September 2011)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Batman-Figur zu Arkham City in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

da spielen die Eltern für ihre Kiddies mit, damit die früh anfangen, zu pumpen, wie ihr Idol


----------



## Charlie Harper (1. September 2011)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Batman-Figur zu Arkham City in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Was ist das Ding da überhaupt wert? Und wer stellt sich denn bitte sone Figur freiwillig in die Bude?


----------



## Owly-K (1. September 2011)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Batman-Figur zu Arkham City in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Dem kann man das Kettenschwert aus dem letzten Gewinnspiel in die Hand drücken


----------



## RapToX (2. September 2011)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Batman-Figur zu Arkham City in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

sehr cool 
mal gucken ob ich dieses mal mehr glück habe, nachdem ich die hdr-figur vom letzten mal leider nicht gewonnen habe


----------



## Gnome (3. September 2011)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Batman-Figur zu Arkham City in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*



Owly-K schrieb:


> Dem kann man das Kettenschwert aus dem letzten Gewinnspiel in die Hand drücken


 
der war gut


----------



## Equilibrium (3. September 2011)

*AW: Gewinnen Sie eine Batman-Figur zu Arkham City in Lebensgröße [Anzeige]*

Och der würde neben meiner Alien-Figur ( Ja aus dem Film Alien mit Sirgourny Weaver) mit 2.10m sehr gut passen. Ich suche ja noch immer nach einer Predator Figur.


----------

